
Google Self-Driving Car Project – Monthly Reports - alcubierredrive
https://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/reports/
======
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843539)

